# Calories for the weight you want to be



## hope123 (May 3, 2016)

Can anyone help please? Did I see a post in here a couple of weeks ago advising to count cals for the weight you want to get down to?  Eg 10st/140 lbs = 1400 calories.  I'm definately not dreaming; I saw it, and a pic of the man who used that method, on a diabetic forum somewhere.


----------

